# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Cik atceros 8-9 klasē gaju..

## R3naro

Biju pa visam piemirsis,ka sava laika arī vienu pastūzi uzmeistaroju.Korpusa tas jau ir kaut kāds 3-4 variants.Iepriekšējos bija sancis taisījis,bet tiem man foto nav.Protams ka sauja ar tranzistoriem tika nosvilināta,bet rezultāts bija un ir labs.Vienīgais neesmu viņu lēdzis klāt ne pie kādiem gudriem mērinstrumentiem,bet ja ar kādu varētu kaut ko tādu sarunāt būtu jauki.Pats neatteiktos uzzināt cik īsti viņš ir spējīgs.Nu tad tā.. jaudas pakāpe Е.Гумеля (Радио Nr.9 1985.g.),priekšpastiprinātājs no RRR Y101 (plate parzimeta mazaka un šis tas izmainīts tembru ziņā),barošanās bloks transformātors no krievu televizora Рубин TC250-2M (sekundāro vijumu pārtinu),diodes (tiltiņs) Д242А,elektrolīti 2x10000mf 40/46V.Jaudas pakāpei jauda tika pacelta nomainot tranzistorus un palielinot spriegumu līdz +-36V.Neko jaudīgāku pa S90 neesmu slēdzis klāt,bet kādi 3-4 basinieki ir nokūpināti.Protams ka tanī laikā par iekšējo izskatu nebiju domājis,ka tik skanu un nedūc.

http://www.vegalab.ru/index.php?option= ... &Itemid=52

----------


## Delfins

Panasonic - Левый/Правый  ::   :: 
es ar tādu murgu grasījos taisīt..

----------


## R3naro

Tas Panasonic ņemts no veca videomagnetafona kuram kasete likās no augšas,bet indikātors no Y101(latgalītē pa 60 santīmiem pirku). Un tas bija 1998-1999 gadā.

----------


## osscar

Ir ok aparāts  ::  man jau šie metāliskie traņi baigi patīk  ::  
Man bija šāds , kādreiz uzcepts. Skanēja baigi labi cik atceros+parametri ar labi. Tava shēma arī skaitās RU klasika  ::  pat var atrast shēmas kur ru detaļas aizvietotas ar mūsdienīgākām.
Tikai žēl ka, korpusā neieliku toreiz...viss bija izvietots atvilktnē - magnetafona vilcējmehānisms + priekšpastūzis + tembru bloks + galinieks  ::

----------


## R3naro

Ta ir orginala shema,bet es vinu nedaudz partaisiju.
DA1-K140YD7
VT1,VT2-KT3102D,KT3107D
VT3,VT4-KT816G,KT817G
VT5,VT6-KT818GM+KT816G,KT819GM+KT817G (starp emiteriem 100 omi pretestibas)
R2,R5,R6,R7 mainiju,bet neatceros nominalus
Barosanas +-36V
Jauda ap 100W uz 4 omi.

----------


## osscar

nu ar šitiem traņiem, man liekas,  - tikai ar 2 uz kanālu - 100W nevar dabūt + vēl tikai 36V....Nu labi ja vēl paralēli ir tie papildus traņi...

----------


## R3naro

Kapē lai no +-36v nevarētu dabūt 100W uz 4 omi???Man tas pastūzis uz 4 omiem izejā 25-27V blieza(tā arī tās S90 dega nost).Tā sakombinējot tos traņus varēja aizvietot KT825 un KT827. Cik atceros tie turēja vairāk kā 100W.

----------


## ansius

+/-36v do maksimālo spriegumu pret zemi 36v kas uz 4omiem ir U=IR => I=U/R=> 36/4 = 9A, kur tālāk P=U*I => 36*9 = 324W, tā kā teorētiski sanāk pie pastiprinātāja 100% labuma un 100% lineāruma, taču neviens pastiprinātājs nav lineārs visā sprieguma diapazonā, un reāli kopā aptuveni vien 100w sanāk max kaut cik kvalitatīvas skaņas. tilta slēguma uz skaļruni var aptīstīties pilns spriegums 72V (+/-36) tādēļ jauda ir parasti 2x lielāka.




> Man tas pastūzis uz 4 omiem izejā 25-27V blieza


 pēc matemātikas => P=U*I; U=I*R => P=U*(U/R)=U^2/R => 27^2 / 4 => 182W protams tas ir pie aktīvas slodzes kāds skaļrunis nav un ja tie būtu RMS volti, vai tas ko rāda testeris uz 50Hz sinusu. Citām frekvencēm jau vajag nopietnāku maiņstrāvas voltmetru. un arī jautājums pie kāda kropļojuma koeficienta.

un pie tam s90 patiesībā nav nekādi 90W reāli sanāk ap 30W sinusa jaudas. tā kā viņas var arī ar Brig izbirdināt.

----------


## R3naro

Zinu ka ir daudz cilveku kas doma ka S90 ir 90W basinieks.Vinam virsu rakstits 30GD,t.i, 30W nominala jauda,bet jaunajam ir 75GDN,t.i,maksimala pika(islaiciga) jauda.Bet praktiski vina ir spejiga izturet ari lielaku jaudu,tikai tas laika periods bus krietni isaks...  ::

----------


## osscar

Ir jau ok tavs stiprklis un nešaubos ka 90 drebina labi pat ar ne 100W  (kā arī THD pie nom jaudas nebija nemaz tik slikts Gumeļam). Manas 8 omi jaunā tipa deviņdesmitnieces labi drebina arī lm 3875 čipamps pat negriežot uz max.skaļuma (barošana 35V, max. jauda kādi 50 W +-). labi THD pie max W ir lielāks, kā manam tranzistorniekam, kurš pēc teorijas (shēmas autora mērījumi un dati) uz 120W pie 8 omi: 20 Hz THD ir 0.006%. pie 20 KHz - 0.29 %.  Bet tur arī barošana ir +-60V.

----------


## R3naro

Bija man vēlviens razojums,bet nezkapē es nevareju vinam nullīti noregulet.Vēl tagad stav neizjaukts.

----------


## Janis

> Protams ka sauja ar tranzistoriem tika nosvilināta,bet rezultāts bija un ir labs


 Cik dzirdēts, daudziem ar šo pastiprinātāju bijusi tāda situācija.  ::  Spēra ārā izejas traņus itkā bez kāda iemesla. Kā izdevās viņu piespiest stabīli darboties?




> Bija man vēlviens razojums,bet nezkapē es nevareju vinam nullīti noregulet.Vēl tagad stav neizjaukts.


 Iespējams ka tādas mikrenes gadijušās... Balansējot pašu k547 operacionāli neizdevās tikt vaļā no līdzstrāvas izejā?  
Vai arī ir neliela ierosināšanās.

----------


## R3naro

> Protams ka sauja ar tranzistoriem tika nosvilināta,bet rezultāts bija un ir labs
> 
> 
>  Cik dzirdēts, daudziem ar šo pastiprinātāju bijusi tāda situācija.  Spēra ārā izejas traņus itkā bez kāda iemesla. Kā izdevās viņu piespiest stabīli darboties?


 Es pat īsti neatceros..mainīju visu kas dega nost kamēr aizgāja..Viņam bija 2 shēmas,šī ir otrā.Pirmajā nāca vēl diodes..Es viņu biju palaidis arī ar citām mikrenēm-140YD6 un 553YD2..vis strādāja..





> Bija man vēlviens razojums,bet nezkapē es nevareju vinam nullīti noregulet.Vēl tagad stav neizjaukts.
> 
> 
>  Iespējams ka tādas mikrenes gadijušās... Balansējot pašu k547 operacionāli neizdevās tikt vaļā no līdzstrāvas izejā?  
> Vai arī ir neliela ierosināšanās.


 Šo pastūzi taisīju 2x..pirmajā reizē izmantoju 140YD7.Vis strādāja,bet nevarēju saprast kapē klusi skan.Biju piemirsis ka šim jūtība tāda švaka,daudz jāstumj iekšā..ņēmu un izjaucu šo..  ::  Pēc kādiem 2 gadiem izdomāju,ka vajag pamēģināt vēlreiz..nopirku vajadzīgās mikrenes,bet atkal nekā..  ::  Kādā brīvākā laikā būs jāpamēģina palaist..

----------

